# Finally Got My Kindle Fire HDX



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

After QVC oversold the kindles last month, I finally got my Kindle Fire HDX!  It is 32 instead of 64 but have it set up and love it.  I have the seven inch which is perfect to put in my purse and go.i got it on four easy pays.  This time QVC delivered it in two days.  I ordered it on Monday and got it yesterday.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Great news! Enjoy your new Fire HDX!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yay! Enjoy your new tablet.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

So now that you've had it for awhile, how do you like it *geniebeanie*?


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Love it! I loved my old fire but my new one is so fast.  Love that I can watch downloaded videos, prime music.


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

How is the reading experience?  I know it is not an e-ink device, but could you read, say, 30-40 pages from a book in one sitting on the HDX without major eye discomfort issues?  Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Raptwithal said:


> How is the reading experience? I know it is not an e-ink device, but could you read, say, 30-40 pages from a book in one sitting on the HDX without major eye discomfort issues? Thanks.


That probably depends on the individual.

You can adjust the brightness. And there are 3 reading mode options: black on white, white on black, and dark brown on sepia.

I'd say adjusting brightness, font size and style, and reading mode should let most people find something that works for them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raptwithal said:


> How is the reading experience? I know it is not an e-ink device, but could you read, say, 30-40 pages from a book in one sitting on the HDX without major eye discomfort issues? Thanks.


Like Ann said, it depends on the person. I read on my Fire and on my iPad all the time, if they are more handy than the Voyage. I prefer the Voyage for weight, battery life and that it's dedicated to reading.

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

geniebeanie said:


> Love it! I loved my old fire but my new one is so fast. Love that I can watch downloaded videos, prime music.


Great news! Sounds like it was worth the wait!



Raptwithal said:


> How is the reading experience? I know it is not an e-ink device, but could you read, say, 30-40 pages from a book in one sitting on the HDX without major eye discomfort issues? Thanks.


My old Fire, and Fire HDX work great as a reader for me. I haven't had any problems with eye strain.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I read mostly on my fires.  I have a free app on my iPad but find the fire easy to read on.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Raptwithal said:


> How is the reading experience? I know it is not an e-ink device, but could you read, say, 30-40 pages from a book in one sitting on the HDX without major eye discomfort issues? Thanks.


I have an Fire HD, and before that I had an Asus, and before that I had a Nook Color, and before that had something know as paper.  I have never used an E-Ink, and I have never had a problem with reading on a LCD screen. I know some people prefer the e-ink, and it definitely has far far superior sunlight reading performance, and massively better battery life, but I personally prefer the LCD.

Eyestrain is typically caused more from lack of eye movement than light source, which is why they used to tell us to be careful how much reading of paperback books we did. If you keep your eyes focused on a fixed point for an extended period of time, it can cause problems. So if you read a lot, get in the habit of moving positions and such to move the focus point of your eyes around. When not reading take time to admire this far away, like sunsets and birds and flowers and trees and stuffs. I actually have three monitors on my computer at different positions to help force that as I work throughout the day.

Anyways, just a suggestion. I am not a doctor, nor pretend to be one on internet forums. YMMV and all that.


----------

